# Surly 1x1 w/ Rohloff and disc brake anybody?



## brettsportler (Aug 22, 2009)

Guys,

Anybody of you ever tried to fit a Rohloff plus disc brakes into a 1x1 frame? I am using this frame and the Rohloff with rim brakes at the moment without problems. However,I fear that the horizontal dropouts of the frame might interfere with the disc brakes?

Best, 

Björn


----------



## rohloffdude (Aug 4, 2008)

*No Probs*

Works fine I did file out the inside of the brake(disc slot) a little to stop the brake rotor from hitting the top of the brake when taking the wheel in and out.
Cheers Steve


----------



## brettsportler (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Steve, did you ever try your setup with speedbone and OEM2-plate?


----------



## rohloffdude (Aug 4, 2008)

*Speed bone*

Bjorn
Yes I have tried it it doesn't work too well chain length has to be perfect and speed bone has to be loosened to get the wheel out. If you have a quickrelease on the torque arm it adds little weight and is quick to do a wheel removal. I think it also adds an industrial look that goes with Rohloff.
Steve


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

rohloffdude said:


> Works fine I did file out the inside of the brake(disc slot) a little to stop the brake rotor from hitting the top of the brake when taking the wheel in and out.
> Cheers Steve


Any other pics of the bike? It looks like a cool setup.


----------



## rohloffdude (Aug 4, 2008)

*Rohloff1x1*



intheways said:


> Any other pics of the bike? It looks like a cool setup.


Its set up for touring at the moment. Steve


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

rohloffdude said:


> Its set up for touring at the moment. Steve


Thanks for the pic. Looks like a sweet ride! It reminds me of a TT Silkroad.


----------

